# Delibes and Minkus



## Tristan

First off, so great to finally see a ballet subforum 

Just thought I'd start a thread dedicated to two of my favorite perhaps-underrated ballet composers.

Léo Delibes and Ludwig/Leon Minkus were two 19th century ballet composers whose works are not as well-known as Tchaikovsky's, but even Tchaikovsky considered Delibes an influence.

Delibes of course is most known for _Coppélia_ (which I've seen live), though _Sylvia_ is also sometimes performed. (I consider _Sylvia_ one of my all-time favorite ballets). Delibes and Minkus also collaborated on another ballet called _La Source_.

Minkus himself is most known for an arrangement of _Don Quixote_ by John Lanchbery. Arrangements of _La Bayadère_ and portions of _Paquita_ are also available.

Is anyone else a fan of these composers? Ever seen any Delibes or Minkus ballets in person? Have anything to recommend?


----------



## Selby

I am not familiar with either. I look forward to spending some time with their works.... Do you have any youtube links per chance with good interpretations?


----------



## Tristan

Here's a march from _Coppélia_:






Here's a section from _Sylvia_ that I love (the best part is 1:00 in):






Here is a piece from Minkus' _La Bayadère_ that I like:


----------



## hreichgott

For me, both composers are perfect ballet composers in that they write music that suits the plot and choreography brilliantly, with whistle-able melodies to boot. I don't know that I find them that musically substantive, but they are fun, kinda like late 19th century 3-chord pop 

Some great musical moments
Delibes: Giselle, Mad scene
Instead of a wild crazy madness, Delibes gave Giselle a gentle, heartbreaking madness -- the delicate music is the love theme that she and Albrecht danced to earlier -- now she has discovered that Albrecht has betrayed her.
(revelation of betrayal at 1:55, mad scene begins at 2:35)





Minkus: Bayadere, Entrance of the shades (the boring footage of Solor smoking to a lengthy harp cadenza lasts only until 0:26)





Minkus: Don Quixote, excerpts from the first act (with Natalia Osipova, one of today's great Kitris)





Delibes: Coppelia, Czardas (bonus: this video features Carlos Acosta who is a wonderful dancer, smooth and precise and charming in absolutely any style of movement)


----------



## sharik

Tristan said:


> underrated ballet composers. Léo Delibes and Ludwig/Leon Minkus


by no means underrated, on the contrary - rather famous.



Tristan said:


> Minkus himself is most known for an arrangement of _Don Quixote_ by John Lanchbery


that is of course quite otherwise, the latter is only known for his arragenments on the works of the former, right?


----------



## sharik

hreichgott said:


> Delibes: Giselle


music for Giselle was written by Adolf Adam, not Delibes.


----------



## hreichgott

Right, of course. I keep getting that backwards. (Adam/Delibes)


----------



## JCarmel

Tristan...the greatest recommendation that I can offer for the music of Minkus and Delibes to raise the spirits...is that they were both favourite composers of my budgie, Frankie aka as Toppy. He _really_ enjoyed their music...in fact, ballet music was very near to his budgie heart and the merest hint of a 'Sugar Plum Fairy' and he was out on his little platform, singing-away through his repertoire of little phrases to the music. He used to fly all around the ground floor of my house & if I felt that he needed a change of scene, I'd call him over and he'd land on my shoulder...& we'd go up the stairs, in and out of the rooms in turn....having a look out of the windows, touring the top half of the house, together.









In all honesty, Toppy had the some of the best taste in music of virtually anybody that I have met, in general terms.....he seemed to instinctively recognise great music and interpretations. However, his taste had it's limitations...if I put on atonal music, he would rush out of his cage, take-off on a circuit of the room squawking...& wouldn't calm-down until I took the offending piece off and slapped-on a bit of Haydn!! He died a good few years ago now but most times I hear Minkus or the music of The Nutcracker, my mind is flooded with the sentimental remembrance of him as another living being...and a friend (he was a great friend...) that I was most fond-of. I'll never not miss him!


----------



## Couac Addict

I saw this production when holidaying in Australia a few months ago. Would the rest of the world kindly take notes...it's okay to ditch the drab backdrops/Vermeer-inspired palettes and inject some colour into the scene.


----------



## Speranza

Never particularly got on with Don Quixote but I have always liked Delibes especially Sylvia even though I have only seen it once (not live though)


----------

